# Drive shaft U Joint part numbers



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm looking to change my U joints(U joint couplings) on my drive shaft.Does anyone know the part numbers of these two parts?

Each one is located on either end of the drive shaft of the Nissan Xtrail.One end is attached to the transmission and the other end is attached to the rear differential.

Mine are sticking and I cant find any here to replace them cos they are either too small or too big.

For any of you who lives in austarlia you can be very helpful cos I have family there and with these part nos or a store where you know I can get the Universal replacement U joints for the drive shaft I can get them quickly.

Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Sean, I will check with the dealer and let you know, but have a look at this photo and tell me if the areas I marked are correct, as I don;t think the dealer would sell the U joint by itself, they might sell the U joint and the other coupling attached to it, but I will check that as well


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Sean,

Bad news mate 

Called the dealer and they said that they do NOT sell the U shape joints/couplings by themselves and it is all part of the entire propeller shaft assembly (part number: 37000-8H310)

It is priced at $1,100AUD...ouch!!!!!


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

can you measure the size of the bearing cap OD and the width of joint with the bearing caps in place?
With that information may be I ca help


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok,
So the OD you mean the diameter of the bearing cap and the width from one bearing cap to the other bearing cap,right?

For the time being we are going to take the shaft down again this saturday and see if we can install some grease nipples on the existing joints and get some grease in there cos I can't see myself buying an entire drive shaft.
There must be something else i can do.

I will be in touch with you for the measurements asap.

Thanks again
Sean


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok then!!

I thank you for the help and the part no in case I am forced to go this way.

I am taking the other member's advice and going to measure what he asked for cos I can't see how a company can not sell the Universal U joints for a drive shaft and expect when they go bad that we have to purchase an entirely new one.This is ridiculous.

The rest of the shaft is fine so i hope that something can be done to help me with this dilemma.

I am also going to drill the existing u joint and install grease nipples for the time being to try and help the sitiuation.
Thanks again and I will keep you in touch with my progress.
Sean


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree Sean, it does sound ridiculous to be expecting customers to buy the entire drive shaft only to replace a couple of faulty joints, but that's Nissan for you. I guess you can try and source these from a wrecker yard through your Australian family/friend as there are plenty of xtrails in the wrecker yards here.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

We have wrecker yards here also and i can get the shaft but the way I'm thinking is a used one may develop the same problem some time later and then I'm back to square one.

*Here are my available opitions:*

1: Cut off the Couplings including the U joints from both ends of the existing shaft and get U joints that are available in my country and can take the pressure of the transmission.

Weld, machine and retach the reconfigured U joints; press in the substitute couplings on to the shaft and then Balance the shaft to make sure there is no vibration and hope for the best. *This measure is a worse case scenario.* since it will take about a week to complete and thats a nightmare to think of cos I use my trail for work.

2:*I'm hoping that I can get thru with the option of finding the correct U joint from the member on this forum *who says he might be able to help me once i get the measurements for the existing U joints and get them pressed in and that will be the end of my problem. I will have these measurements soon for him.

I'm not quite sure what is the best measurement to give him whether in cm or otherwise but the person who is doing the measuring is a trained machinist so I should be ok.

3: For the time being I am installing 4 nipples on each bearing cap and regrease the existing joints and this will give me a temporary solution while I look for the permanent one.

Its a good thing that I am a technical guy cos otherwise i can well imagine the expense I would be in.Ouch!!!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sean King said:


> We have wrecker yards here also and i can get the shaft but the way I'm thinking is a used one may develop the same problem some time later and then I'm back to square one.


Highly unlikely as this is far from being a common fault in the xtrail and so far you're the ony case I have come across with such a problem, that is why at first I couldn't understand what you were talking about because I have never came across a problem like this with any xtrail, so if you do have the option of sourcing a second hand shaft from an xtrail, this will be your best bet by far, rather than modifying things to suit.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

OKay I didnt know that.I mean the fact that I am the hero who has an xtrail with this fault.
Well the U Joint is falling apart now and I am going to take it out sooner than expected. 

I found out yesterday that I can still drive the vehicle without it cos the shaft is only really for the 4x4 purpose so this has me a lot calmer now cos while I get the shaft fixed I still have use of the xtrail.

I will also be able to get the measurements asked for for the U joint so bare with me on that.

I saw your xtrail on your site and at least i can put a face to the messages.I love the rims but you dont use those lovely chrome rims when you are driving thru all that mud and slush,do you?

Thanks again.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sean King said:


> I saw your xtrail on your site and at least i can put a face to the messages.I love the rims but you dont use those lovely chrome rims when you are driving thru all that mud and slush,do you?
> 
> Thanks again.


Nope of course not, I use the factory 16" alloys with A/T tyres for that purpose


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

okay guys I am back up with my drive shaft repaired and it is working great thus far.Here is what i did.

*The original bearing cap on the U joint is 22mm*.
I got a Universal joint brand name *GMB and model # GUMZ-10 which has a Bearing cap of 22.5mm.* 

Please see *GMB Corporation,Japan *for info on this Universal Joint.

*So the new bearing cap size is 22.5mm.*

I* got the inside of the Yoke (of the shaft)machined from 37.5 to 37.7mm *so that we could fit the locks on the insides to fasten the Joints securely in place.I also had the machinist install a grease nipple on both U joints so that everytime I do an underwash I can get them greased and make sure that there is plenty of grease in those joints and thus making sure they last.

Thanks again to the member who offered to help me find the original U joints but I was able to get one with the same width but a larger bearing cap and my trail is back up to speed. The total cost was about $145US considering the cost of a new one in AU$ I did very well indeed.

*If the center bearing of the shaft goes;this is when you may have to get an entire drive shaft cos of the way it is made up it will get very messy to replace this center bearing.*

For the time being I look at my repair job as having a practically new shaft and I'm happy I went this way *instead of buying a used or new one.*

I havent taken the trail off road as yet and in all the mud and slush but so far I have the 4x4 working and she has back her power without the annoying pinging or knocking sound I was getting when I drove slow.

I cant attach the pics at this time but I will find a way at a later date.

Thanks again,
Sean


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Am glad it's all sorted Sean.


----------



## metro (Oct 15, 2014)

*Same issue here!*

Hi all.
First of all, sorry for revive a thread from 6 years ago! :$

I'm an owner of a Renault Koleos 2011 Privilege (4WD with CVT Gearbox) and it's my understanding that a lot of components (including transmission) is shared with the Xtrail platform. In fact, for what my research has shown, the part numbers are exactly the same and we can even see NISSAN brnad and reference in a lot of KOLEOS elements.

I've been struggling with a noise on the back of the car and after a couple of months we identified the joints of the drive shaft as faulty. They feels "geared" and are hard to move. My dealer (in Colombia) gave me a similar solution than the one proposed to SeanKing, chaning the whole driveshaft (Priced at ~USD 1500). In fact they are also confussing diagnosis between other dealers and they even proposed to change the CVT gearbox (aprox USD 12.000).This sunday i've confirmed the joints are the faulty one as when the driveshaft was removed, the noise was no present at all and the joints feels faulty.

My participation now is focused on the comment:



aussietrail said:


> Highly unlikely as this is far from being a common fault in the xtrail and so far you're the ony case I have come across with such a problem, that is why at first I couldn't understand what you were talking about because I have never came across a problem like this with any xtrail...


It seems that this issue is impacting a bigger set of owners than I expected as it was confirmed to me from a former nissan mechanic last week. He said "it was pretty normal and they changed at least 6 driveshafts last year for the same failure".

So, the question is: Now, 6 years later than this thread was intended, did you hear of newer reports from this issue from other owners?
I'm, trying to get in contact with those owners or at least learn about their experiences once the issue was fixed so any additional comment from your part is absolutely appreciated.

By the way, the diagram of the propeller shaft from frist posts was really usefull, thanks aussietrail!


----------

